# Spring Break!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been waiting for this. Got reservations at Lake Brownwood State Park for next weekend. Have been waiting for this for a couple of months. Heading out Friday after the DW gets off work to spend a long weekend (Fri, Sat, Sun nights) at the park.









Three days of sitting around, relaxing, watching the grandkids play and ride bikes, walking around the park, seeing others camping, meeting new RVers....the life. Weather holds out, might even get the new inflatable raft into the water. sunny

Already got reservations for Easter weekend at Abilene State Park, too. Then in May, Fredericksburg and the Outbacker rally!









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

mswalt, that sounds like fun. We're going to Lake Livingston, TX for the weekend of 3/17 for our first trip of the season. The state park is full, so I'm looking around for other options.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Mark
Have a great time and relax and enjoy the grandkids

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Spring Break? What...no Padre Island? No Panama City?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wheres the envy emoticon









Have a great trip Mark and sunny weather. Grandkids while camping







maybe I'll feel that way after my kids are out of the house shy but until then I dreaming of a weekend alone.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Mark.









I'm green with envy, but we are only three weeks away from our first trip of the year, and we have sooo much to do between now and then!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

YEA!







I'm glad you guys are getting to camp this weekend!! Have fun!Did you get a SeaEagle boat? We are going to Hordes Creek this weekend if we can get our new tires on the trailer in time. They are suppose to come in on Wednesday. We might take our inflatable boat too.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Enjoy your trip














action

Thor


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Are ther going to be bikini clad co-eds at this spring break trip?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are ther going to be bikini clad co-eds at this spring break trip


Nah, just me!







Speedos!!

Really, just the family at a local state park.

Well, gotta go. We're outta here!

See y'll when we get back.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Are ther going to be bikini clad co-eds at this spring break trip
> 
> 
> Nah, just me!
> ...


Have a fantastic time and please, don't post any pics.









Thanks.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Are ther going to be bikini clad co-eds at this spring break trip
> 
> 
> Nah, just me!
> ...


Only men that should be allowed to wear Speedo's are Olympic swimmers! And for anyone else caught wearing them....$10,000 fine.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, just got back and you'll be pleased to know there are no pictures of me in speedos!
















What a coincidence we had on our latest trip. Got out of the trailer on Saturday morning and low and behold, another Outback parked right behind us!

I went right over to the other Outback to introduce myself and met a really nice couple from Abilene. When I introduced myself to JP and Stephanie, she said "your name is in our trailer book." They have my old 26RS!!

They had just bought their first RV, my previous Outback. It was great to know my trailer ended up with such a nice couple. I gave them one of my Outbacker.com business cards and told them to look us up on the web. Hopefully, they'll take me up on my offer.

PJ and Stephanie, if you're reading this, Welcome.

BTW had a great weekend. Took my new O'Ragous inflatable boat out in a small cove on Lake Brownwood and had a ball.

Looking forward to doing it again real soon.

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great story Mark. And thanks for not posting those pics.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Small world







What are the odds?

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...you must have been in shock when they told you that. What a strange situation. Glad to hear a nice couple got your old trailer. Hopefully they will join this site soon.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you had a good time Mark
Sure is nice to know that your old TT is in good hands









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

What a great weekend...a visit with an old friend that you didn't expect. Hope JP and Stephanie can make it to the So Cen Spring Rally!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark,

Glad you survived the beer funnels, and Spring Break fun.


----------

